# Buttercup...



## Elwood770 (Mar 12, 2010)

Can someone tell me does buttercup produce nectar? Also what are some good plants to have in garden for honeybees SPECIFICALLY for winter nectar?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I could be wrong, but I would have thought buttercup was a source of pollen, if anything. I'll see if I can find out in my wildflower book. The best winter sources here are wild- dandelion and henbit.


----------



## Elwood770 (Mar 12, 2010)

I figured it would have pollen was just curious as to if it would also have nectar and I guess I should have mentioned that I am in Georgia.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

I see my bees working them for pollen.


----------

